# price for thin spalted maple boards



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

I have some thin resawn pieces of spalted lumber I'd like to get rid of but don't know what a fair price for them would be. Most are 2-3+ft. long, 4-7" wide and 1/4"(ish) thick. I think they'd be good for some sort of crafts. One side is planed and the other side is rough from being resawn. Whats a fair price (per sq. ft'??) for these boards? I've shown a typical sample.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

You did not define your use of "thin." If these are resawn 3/4" boards, the craft prospects may be limited. Perhaps the more important factor is shipping.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

Most are 2-3+ft. long, 4-7" wide and 1/4"(ish) thick. I'm going to try local 1st.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

i've seen boards like that sell for around $25-30. good for small box parts etc.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

I've thought about making small jewelry boxes but haven't been motivated enough to do it yet. Maybe I should think harder about it.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> i've seen boards like that sell for around $25-30. good for small box parts etc.
> 
> - SMP


You've seen them "sell" -or- you've seen an asking price of $25 ?

Two entirely different things.

I wouldn't place their value that high. The spaltIng isn't really all that great and they're thin. Which limits what can be done with them.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My local supplier charges 3 to 5 dollars a board ft. When they have it. I have made my own by leaving a short log lay in the yard for a year or more then it's free. Pictures from a log that was in the yard for 3 years.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

Thx for the replies. I took the easy "chicken" way out and gave them to my sister. She does a lot of little country style crafty stuff and figured she could think of something to make out of them. Most were a bit to thin for small boxes unless they were really small.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

A little late, but they would have been fine for small guitars or ukulele back and sides. Worth a little more when "luthier" wood is used in your sales spiel.


----------

